# Force a New Avatar on the Person Above You



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2017)

If you post in this thread, you must let the person who posts below you pick you a new avatar for at least 7 days, even if it really sucks.


----------



## Somar (Jul 13, 2017)

This robot is voiced by John Goodman so at least you'll be consistent.


----------



## ERROR_ENTRY (Jul 13, 2017)

Anime related. I hope you know the series.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 13, 2017)

I hope you like 80s cartoons..


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## HY 140 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## c-no (Jul 13, 2017)

Edt: Ninja'd
Use this instead


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 13, 2017)

EDIT-Ninja'd


----------



## Somar (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## nice (Jul 13, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## nice (Jul 13, 2017)

@Somari1996 You cheeky nigger.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 13, 2017)

please don't make me use kraid tf fan art


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Somar (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## HY 140 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Leveilleur (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Deadwaste (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Chill Fam (Jul 14, 2017)

Spoiler: Spoiler for super large image


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## ISO'os (Jul 14, 2017)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ec/88/d2/ec88d2dd343cb818334587d28acc5bd9--fairies-photos-fairy-pictures.jpg
At least iv tried to make it look nice


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## A-tistic (Jul 14, 2017)

LagoonaBlue said:


> View attachment 247477







EDIT: Made improvements.


----------



## Somar (Jul 14, 2017)

also @AnOminous most of us changed our avatars, why haven't you hold up your end of the bargin yet?


----------



## A-tistic (Jul 14, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> also @AnOminous most of us changed our avatars, why haven't you hold up your end of the bargin yet?



Dude you gave me A-Log nostalgia!
Here is one for you fresh of the press:


----------



## Potatomongrel (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## someweebname (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## HY 140 (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Xenomorph (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## HY 140 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## HY 140 (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Broseph Stalin (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 17, 2017)




----------

